# Wingfoot LakeOhios newest state park and wildlife areanow open



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

Wingfoot Lake State Park and Wildlife Area in Portage County is now open to the public daily.More...

More...


----------



## Don Conant (Jul 18, 2020)

How low are they going to drain Wingfoot too ?


----------

